# please let me know



## nazrul (Aug 3, 2015)

Dear Sir/Madam
i was in dubai in 2008 with a different name in my passport.after one year moved to U.K and 
got political asylum with a different name.my aslum was granted and now i would like to visit Dubai though i have fingerprint and eyescan record in there.so in this circumstance can i visit Dubai?i am scared because i have a different name in my pasport but the fingerprint and eyescan is in their
record with another name. i willbe highly grateful if anyone answer me please. thank you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum
I don't quite understand the question but let's assume you had a passport and identity from your real country of birth and used that whilst you were in Dubai.
You then visited UK and used a different set of credentials to apply for asylum and you obtained a UK passport (under false pretences?).
You now wish to visit Dubai with your new passport and identity but are worried that their database will discover a discrepancy between your original identity and your new identity?
If my assumptions are correct and this is your exact question - then I hope you get found out and put in prison!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What crime were you convicted of in the UAE? Cos I'm guessing eyescan and fingerprints weren't for Emirates ID....

However to answer your question, you'll be fine getting in providing they don't decide to eye scan or fingerprint you, and there's no reason why they would is there?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

And people wonder why immigration is such a hot topic in the UK. It does seem like the whole world is royally taking advantage of us and laughing at us.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

He won't be back.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> And people wonder why immigration is such a hot topic in the UK. It does seem like the whole world is royally taking advantage of us and laughing at us.


As is common in everything else, its the problem of the lemons.

For what I do, UK is a big hub. I have no intention of getting the UK passport - yet, getting a job (not that I have tried very hard) there is always going to be challenging given that the process to hire non EU employees has become so much more difficult for employers.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> And people wonder why immigration is such a hot topic in the UK. It does seem like the whole world is royally taking advantage of us and laughing at us.


Its not just the UK, but everywhere in Europe unfortunately. In the mean time, Europeans that that marry foreign partners, have huge challenges to get visa's and residence permits etc... It totally out of balance...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> What crime were you convicted of in the UAE? Cos I'm guessing eyescan and fingerprints weren't for Emirates ID....


Why do you assume that?

Finger prints and eye scans are standard on entry for many people now. I had to ahve it all done for police clearance for my job.

Standard procedure - NOT for criminals.

They also do you finger prints and retinal scan for the egate card and passport swipe machine.

For OP - you'd probably have to have a conversation with immigration or visit the UAE embassy in the UK for them to update your credentials. Otherwise they could see it as identity theft.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> It does seem like the whole world is royally taking advantage of us and laughing at us.


Hmmm, Kinda how like UK took advantage of the entire continents of Africa and Asia for close to two centuries enabling the island to live in prosperity for close to 75 years since the end of colonialism despite having no edge in manufacturing or services anymore?

Funny how that works, Karma really is a b***h.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> Hmmm, Kinda how like UK took advantage of the entire continents of Africa and Asia for close to two centuries enabling the island to live in prosperity for close to 75 years since the end of colonialism despite having no edge in manufacturing or services anymore?
> 
> Funny how that works, Karma really is a b***h.


Whole of Africa! I think France and Netherlands might have something to say about that!
Who said OP was from Africa or Asia?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> And people wonder why immigration is such a hot topic in the UK.


Is to it create a diversion and disharmony within the populace, so the government can sell off publicly owned companies at bargain prices, unabated?

With regards to the OP. 10% of men, who would usually run the risk of being hung from cranes or thrown from towers by IS are eligible for asylum status. 

Though given the current amount of human compassion, online anyway, I doubt this actually matters much.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Zayfran said:


> Hmmm, Kinda how like UK took advantage of the entire continents of Africa and Asia for close to two centuries enabling the island to live in prosperity for close to 75 years since the end of colonialism despite having no edge in manufacturing or services anymore? Funny how that works, Karma really is a b***h.


Don't you mean giving Africa years of prosperity, not going do well since we left is it?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Don't you mean giving Africa years of prosperity, not going do well since *we *left is it?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Whole of Africa! I think France and Netherlands might have something to say about that!


The Dutch presence was almost non-existent outside of South-Africa. They drained wealth from Indonesia for the most part. You are correct about France. The statement wasn't meant to be taken so seriously, more of a tongue in cheek response to the slightly hypocritical statement.



Felixtoo2 said:


> Don't you mean giving Africa years of prosperity, not going do well since we left is it?


Yeah brah. Creating false markets for British manufactured goods after importing those raw materials at knock down prices really is giving them 'years of prosperity'. Not to mention British MP's giving orders to shoot down natives in cold blood when they dared ask for freedom.

Seeing since half of Africa's struggles were born out of ethnic strife as a bankrupt Britain post WW2 had no funds or decency to withdraw in a structured manner leading to arbitrary borders being drawn it is no coincidence since relative peace has been achieved there are numerous countries that are starting to emulate the trajectory followed by BRIC nations.

I'd read a fair few books if I were you before shooting your mouth off on such topics.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

And you might want to have a closer look at what is really being done by the Political Leaders of that Continent before trying to blame the current mess on history. You seem to be in De-Nile lol!


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm perfectly aware that there are factors apart from those lingering from a previous era that are also contributing to the problem thank you very much.

You might want to try crafting a joke with a better punch line next time you attempt to deflect attention from your stupidity.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah well, at least you understood it was a joke so I guess that's progress.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Look what's happened to Zimbabwe since the british (and Whites) got kicked out. What was once a very prosperous country is now, well, how can it be described? A scheizenhole?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If somebody had a truly genuine and worthy case for an asylum application - you have to wonder why they would change their name and hide their original country of origin?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If somebody had a truly genuine and worthy case for an asylum application - you have to wonder why they would change their name and hide their original country of origin?
> Cheers
> Steve


Because they were welsh?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> you have to wonder why they would change their name and hide their original country of origin


Indeed, what with their life being in continual danger and all.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Look what's happened to Zimbabwe since the british (and Whites) got kicked out. What was once a very prosperous country is now, well, how can it be described? A scheizenhole?


Am I being trolled here? Surely history revisionism wherever you're from has not happened to this extent?

It's pretty offensive that you're describing Zimbabwe as a 'prosperous' country under British rule when more that 90% of the population i.e Black Africans were treated as third class citizens, made to eat dirt literally and ultimately had to resort to guerilla warfare to throw the White Smith Govt out. People living is 'prosperity' rarely resort to such measures. Sure, life was good if you were White and a colonial officer for whom the rule of law didn't apply but if things were as you were describing people would never have risked their blood for freedom which they did throughout the 'Third World'.










Have a look at that chart. The two wealthiest nations in the world for a significant part of the post-Christ era were China and India - the 2 largest. Britain appears for the first time when the colonial era was in full swing and so much wealth was drained systematically from the colonised countries that somewhere between 1900 and 1950 they dropped off from the chart entirely. It is quite predictable that after undergoing turmoil for about 60-70 years since independence (which is expected) they are now back and China has taken such strides that are on the verge of overtaking the USA and breaking the hegemony of the petrodollar with countries like Brazil and India trying to keep pace.

Yes, Britain never 'ruled' China in the conventional sense but they had control over it's ports, implemented policies and used China as a 'false market' too. Not to mention the opium wars.

You shouldn't get defensive at this history, it does not reflect on you personally. Rather you should realize the greed of people like these are what is leading to people in Britain attempting to break up the NHS and sell the BBC. I can't believe you guys re-elected Cameron


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zayfran said:


> Am I being trolled here? Surely history revisionism wherever you're from has not happened to this extent?
> 
> It's pretty offensive that you're describing Zimbabwe as a 'prosperous' country under British rule when more that 90% of the population i.e Black Africans were treated as third class citizens, made to eat dirt literally and ultimately had to resort to guerilla warfare to throw the White Smith Govt out. People living is 'prosperity' rarely resort to such measures. Sure, life was good if you were White and a colonial officer for whom the rule of law didn't apply but if things were as you were describing people would never have risked their blood for freedom which they did throughout the 'Third World'.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I find history so strange.
How did such a small island nation like GB get to rule half the world - it's beyond me?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I find history so strange.


Not that strange mate. 

When you point a gun at a man's head his choices become surprisingly simple.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh, god, what a dunce I am.

You're absolutely correct. I'm truly gobsmacked. The migrant crisis is clearly a ploy by the Conservatives to detract the British population from all the genuinely horrible things they're doing to the country.

I am amazed. How stupid I have been. 



Mr Rossi said:


> Is to it create a diversion and disharmony within the populace, so the government can sell off publicly owned companies at bargain prices, unabated?
> 
> With regards to the OP. 10% of men, who would usually run the risk of being hung from cranes or thrown from towers by IS are eligible for asylum status.
> 
> Though given the current amount of human compassion, online anyway, I doubt this actually matters much.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, I find history so strange. How did such a small island nation like GB get to rule half the world - it's beyond me? Cheers Steve[/
> 
> Not just that, but what sort of legacy did we leave behind when we left somewhere?


----------



## expatinwaiting (May 18, 2015)

I am interested to know why you had to change your name before you received political asylum in the UK. Did you apply for asylum in your 'Dubai name' and was this refused?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

expatinwaiting said:


> I am interested to know why you had to change your name before you received political asylum in the UK. Did you apply for asylum in your 'Dubai name' and was this refused?


I think you're going to die wondering, it's unlikely OP's coming back....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

We conquered the world because of people like me. 

Clever, good looking, intelligent, thinks out side of the box, modest and British. 

Anyway, for my sins I do read Daily Mail, so hopefully my view point isn't to warped.

On Calais and Immigrants.
To be honest its gone wayyyyy to far, if you walked into a city its no longer British, and English isn't the main language - our culture is being eroded away. The issue is (and this 100% true) we are not strong enough of a nation to say to people - "no". I know a Brazilian who has claimed political asylum UK, he has a 2 bed home (okay in a horrible area) benefits, his child is gained a British education and he doesn't work legally cash in hand. I also know a fair few EE who has benefits as well. These people haven't paid into the system, why are we funding them? Honestly my EE partner laughs at us for this. I actually really like how UAE does Visas. You here to work, you get nothing from us, and if you become a burden on the state get lost, and no second chances. 

The Colonises Moaning about the past
Get over it, without us you'd be speaking French or Spanish, just look how the Philippines were treated (ended up) or just look at North Africa (french). We did bad things, but honestly you would be a mess without us.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

India wasn't a "nation" before the British popped up on the scene, was it? It was a series of warring fiefdoms and empires where the power and wealth was controlled by a tiny elite. For all practical purposes, the British were just another in a line of conquering invaders, following the Mughals, and the vast majority of Indians saw no difference in their day to day lives. They certainly weren't being represented in a democratic fashion under the emperors or maharajahs, were they? So it's hard to claim that the British repressed the Indians, when the Indians were doing it to themselves. 

Even during British rule most of the day to day local rule continued under the local maharajahs. The degree of British involvement varied greatly throughout India. South India, for example, was very independent from British affairs. 



Zayfran said:


> Have a look at that chart. The two wealthiest nations in the world for a significant part of the post-Christ era were China and India - the 2 largest. Britain appears for the first time when the colonial era was in full swing and so much wealth was drained systematically from the colonised countries that somewhere between 1900 and 1950 they dropped off from the chart entirely. It is quite predictable that after undergoing turmoil for about 60-70 years since independence (which is predictable) they are now back and China has taken such strides that are on the verge of overtaking the USA and breaking the hegemony of the petrodollar with countries like Brazil and India trying to keep pace.
> 
> Yes, Britain never 'ruled' China in the conventional sense but they had control over it's ports, implemented policies and used China as a 'false market' too. Not to mention the opium wars.
> 
> You shouldn't get defensive at this history, it does not reflect on you personally. Rather you should realize the greed of people like these are what is leading to people in Britain attempting to break up the NHS and sell the BBC. I can't believe you guys re-elected Cameron


The chart you posted is based on speculation. How does one accurately measure GDP (or rather, the PPP) of AD 1 or AD 1000 or even AD 1500 No one is questioning that parts of the world was substantially "richer" than Europe in certain portions of history but attempts to attribute a quantitive value to the wealth of various regions or empires (Romans versus Chinese, for example) is impossible. And it's pointless as well, because regardless of which country/empire/culture, 99% of the population in any of these places were farming peasants who spent their entire lives in incredibly primitive states and abject poverty. What's particularly noteworthy is that when one studies past empires and cultures, they never saw a steady rate in the improvement of the quality of life or technological innovation during the empire's span. Ancient Rome lasted hundreds of years, but the quality of life was identical at the end as it was at the beginning. The same with China. 

The European experience, however, is different in this regard because from about 1500 onwards there was a steady, almost ceaseless improvement in technological innovation and quality of life, which filtered its way down the population to the very poor. 

The great wealth generated by Britain was primarily a result of maritime trade combined with the industrial revolution (which traced its origins back to the European Renaissance). The empire rarely paid for itself and as it turned out, proved to be a net drain on British resources, which is one reason why Britain so quickly retreated from the colonies. Neither India nor China showed any signs of moving towards an industrial state before the British or other colonialists arrived. The Americans, who had no role in India or China, but was settled mostly by European immigrants and heavily influenced by British and German advancements, used the same industrial revolution and technological innovation to leapfrog over Europe itself to become the world's richest ever nation. 

There's no question some things happened in the name of imperialism that wasn't justified (to be fair, the Chinese are doing something similar right now with Africa) but it was no different from any other empires, including the various empires of pre-British India. We'll never know what India would have become had the British never been involved. Would have it unified instead of remaining split into various kingdoms and states and religions? Given the sheer differences among the various parts of India, such a thing is distinctly possible.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyway - what did the Romans do for us?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

iggles said:


> good looking and British.


I don't know mate. These two don't exactly go well together 



iggles said:


> read Daily Mail


That explains it.



iggles said:


> On Calais and Immigrants.


I filtered out your nationalistic jibberish. However you seem to be in wilful ignorance that despite the sound bites and toxic language used by Cameron and his cronies immigrants are not the root cause of problems in Britain. Rather it is the fact that in a increasingly globalized world outside of London (finance) and Scotland (Resources) the UK simply cannot compete. In fact it is only a matter of time before the Chinese transition to high end manufacturing happens and countries like Germany and Japan also start to feel the pinch. It boggles the mind that instead of addressing these structural issues people are complaining about a few people here and there taking advantage of the system



iggles said:


> The Colonises Moaning about the past
> Get over it, without us you'd be speaking French or Spanish, just look how the Philippines were treated (ended up) or just look at North Africa (french). We did bad things, but honestly you would be a mess without us.


So your defence is that the British colonial regime was not as bad as other colonial regime. It is difficult to truly compare. On one hand Britain never got embroiled in an all out war like the Algerian war of independence but then the French never intentionally starved over 3 million people to death (Bengal famine). 

As for the last bit it sounds like a 3'rd graders petulant rant. If it weren't for the Brits, French etc the 'non-Western' world would never have been denied their chance at industrialization and would be industrialized and prosperous by now. Of course such things can never be truly stopped and it is only a matter of time now till the world reaches parity. Till then there will be a decline in 'Western' living standards and drawing up the bridges will prove to be a futile exercise. The USA for all it's flaws at least gets this.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Scotland has resources? Like Irn Bru lakes?

(No, I don't mean the oil that adds very little to the GDP).


----------



## expatinwaiting (May 18, 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh2yZf8F-60


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> However you seem to be in wilful ignorance that despite the sound bites and toxic language used by Cameron and his cronies immigrants are not the root cause of problems in Britain.


Actually you are wrong. Have you live in Britain, are you British? (Guess your Indian from your profile). The thing is with UK is that you can't fly the English flag because its deemed racist, we dont celebrate St Georges Day because it might offend people, you can't enter areas of the city your born in because its "white's only", or you have posters around your city with Shia law only - you can't comment on the UK. 

I have a none British partner, and she laughs at us for being so weak. I really respect how the UAE treats expats, your here for a reason thats to work, everybody is accountable for and you don't have a human rights law that stops you from leaving if you've done wrong, in the UK we are here to give you a better life.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Regardless of what the British may or may not have done to the Indians, at least we weren't as bad as the Indians themselves - how many died in the tensions between the Muslims and Hindus? How many millions of Indians continue to suffer abject discrimination due to their caste system? 

You're falling into the same trap of many revisionists by pointing your fingers at others while ignoring your own history. 




Zayfran said:


> So your defence is that the British colonial regime was not as bad as other colonial regime. It is difficult to truly compare. On one hand Britain never got embroiled in an all out war like the Algerian war of independence but then the French never intentionally starved over 3 million people to death (Bengal famine).
> 
> As for the last bit it sounds like a 3'rd graders petulant rant. If it weren't for the Brits, French etc the 'non-Western' world would never have been denied their chance at industrialization and would be industrialized and prosperous by now. Of course such things can never be truly stopped and it is only a matter of time now till the world reaches parity. Till then there will be a decline in 'Western' living standards and drawing up the bridges will prove to be a futile exercise. The USA for all it's flaws at least gets this.


You are arguing that the non-western world "would never have been denied their chance at industrialization?" Then what's going on now? Hmm....are we denying India or China their chance at industrialization? The great European imperial age lasted a remarkably short period, a hundred years (or even less) for most of the colonies. Although parts of India were under British rule for several hundred years, most of what we now recognize as British India came into the fold in the 19th century. 

Industrialization didn't happen first in Europe through sheer good luck, not like the Arabs with their oil. It was the consequence of hundreds of years of innovation and knowledge development, starting in the 15th century and reaching a point in the late 18th century where it reached a level that allowed it to really take off and gave us the great Industrial Revolution. Could something similar have happened in India or China? Sure (especially China), but it didn't and there's no evidence that the progress of knowledge required for the industrial revolution to happen was in the process in India when the British arrived on the scene. 

As it is, the British did build some industries in India, and certainly the great railroads (not to mention hospitals and schools and all that). If anything, the British introduced the concept of a unified India and that itself may be the greatest lasting legacy of the empire. 

And western technologies is certainly allowing India to explode in wealth and prosperity over the last few decades. Something that is quite remarkable given how dysfunctional that country is (don't get me wrong, I love India, but it is simply the most chaotic place I have ever been to and I conclude that the only glue holding all of India together is the chaos itself).


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> You're absolutely correct. I'm truly gobsmacked. The migrant crisis is clearly a ploy by the Conservatives to detract the British population from all the genuinely horrible things they're doing to the country.


You're better than that, too much hanging around the two bob "Enoch was right"s around here.

According to the BBC, there's around 3000 migrants currently camped in Calais. Less than what Mansfield Town, a league two football team, get in home attendances. The same source also quotes 25,020 applications for asylum for the year ending last March. About what Derby County get for a home game.

Is this really a crisis with the entire world laughing at "us"? Not really. The reality is society and people's individual lives aren't affected any more (or less) than the plight of two Midlands football clubs.

And neither is it an engineered ploy like your are suggesting. What there is though is cultural hegemony and divisive strategies used both by governments and media to hide or manipulate consent for otherwise unpopular policies. Not just a Tory thing and not just a UK thing.

But anyway, what happened to the golliwogs on jam jars, they've weren't hurting anyone? And remember when you could leave your door unlocked?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> The thing is with UK is that you can't fly the English flag because its deemed racist, we dont celebrate St Georges Day because it might offend people


Nativity plays being banned
Just saying what we're all thinking 
Sent home from school for wearing a crucifix
Poppy tins removed from shop counters
300k homes on benefits


HOUSE. House, over here. I've got a full card....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Mr Rossi said:


> Is this really a crisis with the entire world laughing at "us"? Not really. The reality is society and people's individual lives aren't affected any more (or less) than the plight of two Midlands football clubs.


Your talking about this week, I am talking about 50 years plus of this. Individual Lives and society isn't being affected, Bradford, Leeds Leicester?? Isn't that affected?

My belief is this, benefits, handouts, homes etc etc should be for people who put into the system. Just because your gay, doesn't mean I should give you an education, home and handouts. 

And from my experience, I know several iraqi's who came here illegally, then got a UK passport after going unnoticed for 5 years.

I 100% blame Tony Blair for this, invading Iraq etc etc etc..(I do think the torys would of invaded as well, but history says they didnt!!!)


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Anyway - what did the Romans do for us?


ALOT!!! I love playing a game called Total War - Rome 2


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> ALOT!!! I love playing a game called Total War - Rome 2


You missed the point - it was a Python quote!

Reg:
All right, Stan. Don't labour the point. And what have they ever given us in return?
Xerxes:
The aqueduct.
Reg:
Oh yeah, yeah they gave us that. Yeah. That's true.
Masked Activist:
And the sanitation!
Stan:
Oh yes... sanitation, Reg, you remember what the city used to be like.
Reg:
All right, I'll grant you that the aqueduct and the sanitation are two things that the Romans have done...
Matthias:
And the roads...
Reg:
(sharply) Well yes obviously the roads... the roads go without saying. But apart from the aqueduct, the sanitation and the roads...
Another Masked Activist:
Irrigation...
Other Masked Voices:
Medicine... Education... Health...
Reg:
Yes... all right, fair enough...
Activist Near Front:
And the wine...
Omnes:
Oh yes! True!
Francis:
Yeah. That's something we'd really miss if the Romans left, Reg.
Masked Activist at Back:
Public baths!
Stan:
And it's safe to walk in the streets at night now.
Francis:
Yes, they certainly know how to keep order... (general nodding)... let's face it, they're the only ones who could in a place like this.

(more general murmurs of agreement)
Reg:
All right... all right... but apart from better sanitation and medicine and education and irrigation and public health and roads and a freshwater system and baths and public order... what have the Romans done for us?
Xerxes:
Brought peace!
Reg:
(very angry, he's not having a good meeting at all) What!? Oh... (scornfully) Peace, yes... shut up!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

iggles said:


> I 100% blame Tony Blair for this, invading Iraq etc etc etc..(I do think the torys would of invaded as well, but history says they didnt!!!)


You blame Tony Blair for the ethnic make up of Bradford and Leicester? :confused2:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Anyway - can someone with identity X return to Dubai with identity Y?


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Tallyho - Most of your post is pseudo intellectualism that few colonial apologists seem to engage in these days accompanied by no small amount of revisionism in an attempt to justify their appalling history. Nevertheless, it does deserve the courtesy of a response.

Addressing your second post first you seem to start of with the slippery slope argument. It is generally done by people who realize they have no ground to stand on viz-a-viz the current topic and attempt at shifting the goalposts. Of course since Murdoch controls bascially every news outlet in the UK it is not that surprising that you would attempt this. Anyhow, your first part seems to touch upon the tension b/w Hindus and Muslims. Yes, this is an atrocity but for what it is worth it has come down drastically since the days of post independence when the British carved out Pakistan and randomly drew borders across communities. I suspect this has to do with the fact that wealth and prosperity are the most effective fighters of extremism. Again, this has nothing to do with the topic of _draining wealth and breaking the backbone of countries worldwide_. BTW, you might want to brush up your history while deflecting the argument, The caste system is dead and has been illegal for quite a while otherwise you might as well draw a bizarre tangent on the EDL and the institutionalization of racism in the USA's police force against Black people despite the civil rights movt. that concluded in the 60's.

What is 'happening now' is exactly the fact that they are _*not *_ being denied their chance at industrialization. It is why China has managed to raise millions of people out of poverty and they are within touching distance of the USA.

I am aware of the dates of the colonial era and the Industrial age. For almost 1500 years since the death of Christ wealth was concentrated in China and India and it is fables of this wealth that motivated Colombus to set sail in search of India only to land up in the 'new world'. During this period Europeans were free to travel and adopt better practices from different places and indeed adopted and modernized gunpowder (a Chinese invention) to devastating effect. When the Industrial revolution kicked of and really gathered steam it coincided with the colonial era and nations like India and China and many others were denied their chance at adopting this. This is why Japan (not under any foreign rule) was not left behind and modernized rapidly. 

It is obvious that colonised countries served as 'false markets' for goods produced in England and were sold at artificial rates. These railways that you are gloriously bigging up were manufactured using raw material procured for peanuts, manufactured using British White labour in England and sold back at staggering mark ups. Cotton was another industry leading to the boom of the Lancashire cotton mills that promptly shut down when all the artificial controls suddenly vanished. This is why the great man Gandhi had his own weaving loom. He encouraged rural Indians to make their own cotton rather than undergo unsustainable debt buying British goods. Furthermore many countries India especially had to foot a portion of the bill for both of Britains World Wars. In addition to this Winston Churchill the man lofted as a war hero was responsible for diverting food grain from Bengal while presiding over a scorched Earth policy ensuring a famine with devastating effects which killed close to 3 million people in a war that was not theirs. 

Your post then becomes even more bizarre. You say that India never existed as a country before and that will be the UK's greatest 'legacy'. While this may be true during the Mughal era which was rightly unequal as you pointed out (Though it should be noted that apart from a few rulers like Babur wealth i.e capital was not forcibly removed from the East to the West) India existed as a unified nation under the Maurya empire and a bankrupt Britain post WW2 did not have the decency to leave a robust enough structure to account for ethnic differences despite their divide and rule policies that lasted over 200 years. It is why even after independence India had to invade what is now Andhra to incorporate them into the newly formed union. It is British _lack of accountability_ that has led to the entire Kashmir issue. The Brits left leaving Kashmir independent and not accounting for Chinese claims sparking of the India - Pakistan issue that has led to 3 wars and a nuclear arms race. 

Let's not even attempt at rationalizing the idiotic decision to create 'East Pakistan' which a bankrupt India post Colonialism had to liberate in order to prevent a genocide.

You are correct when you imply that for 40-50 years since freedom India and China had disastrous experiments with socialism. However no one can really blame them, in an era when they and many countries where still reeling from foreign interference and fighting for racial equality there was simply no way they were going to open their markets again to Western capital controlled by White people. Since, they have adopted the American model they have really kicked on with China's rise written in stone and despite the growing pains of housing bubbles and stock market crashes it is inevitable that before the turn of this century they will have caught up and overtaken everyone.

This theme is has common points among all ex-colonized nations and even led to formation of organizations promoting solidarity among each other when the cold war was raging though changing geo-politics means they are not that important any more. As more and more countries get integrated into the 'global' system their literature and thoughts will become more mainstream. You will have to get used to opinions like these so I suggest you start educating yourself rather than simply basing your opinions on watered down myopic portrayals.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Scotland has resources?


Renewable energy. Quite possibly the most valuable resource going forward.




iggles said:


> I have a none British partner, and she laughs at us for being so weak. I really respect how the UAE treats expats,.


She must be French and yeah the way the UAE treats people building the country with their own blood is really something to aspire to.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> She must be French and yeah the way the UAE treats people building the country with their own blood is really something to aspire to.


UAE on expats, You are here to work no other reason, your here to provide a function for UAE, your job and visa are reliant on each other, if you break the law you leave, you are not dependent on the state, you fund your self, you don't get a UAE passport, you get no benefits. Actually thats what an expat is, anything else your a immigrant. 


And with the people that come here to work to the bone, no one forced them here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Anyway - can someone with identity X return to Dubai with identity Y?


Yes.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Zayfran said:


> Renewable energy. Quite possibly the most valuable resource going forward.


What are you a tree hugger? Renewable energy, time and time again it's being (and been) proven it doesn't make economic sense.

Now a few Nuclear Reactors in Scotland I'd be all for - apart from that dreadful witch that runs the gestapo snp.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

iggles said:


> no one forced them here.


No, they're just forcing them to stay.


----------



## jatinder01 (Aug 5, 2015)

I dont understand what you said? Yet you have to meet professional lawyer to fix your problem.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> What are you a tree hugger? Renewable energy, time and time again it's being (and been) proven it doesn't make economic sense.


Guess again: Renewable energy overtakes nuclear as Scotland's top power source | Environment | The Guardian



> Renewable energy in Scotland from wind farms, hydro power plants and other clean technologies provided the single largest source of electricity to the country for the first time, in the first half of 2014, new industry figures will show on Thursday.
> 
> Analysis by the trade body Scottish Renewables shows that renewables produced nearly one third more power than nuclear, coal or gas in the first six months of the year, generating a record 10.4 terawatt hours (TWh) during the six-month period.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's sometimes up and down, but if properly sited and back-ups allowed for, the system can be economically viable. 

For small nations it works.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

^
Pretty sure they exported it for a while too.

Did you vote yay or nay?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Zayfran said:


> ^
> Pretty sure they exported it for a while too.
> 
> Did you vote yay or nay?


Not eligible: I live here. 

Would've voted against it, like most expats, unsurprisingly.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Not eligible: I live here.
> 
> Would've voted against it, like most expats, unsurprisingly.


I'd have voted for Scotland leaving the UK, and then i'd have pulled every penny of support from them, not allowed them to use the £ and left them to rot. In 5 years they'd be broke and looking for a handout (a bit like Greece) I'd say no. You made your bed, now lie in it.

And then there's the fence....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> then *i'd* have pulled every penny of support from them, not allowed them to use the £ and left them to rot. In 5 years they'd be broke and looking for a handout (a bit like Greece) *I'd* say no. You made your bed, now lie in it.



Just as well your powers don't exceed that of random clown on the internet then.


----------

